# RCI & Firefox



## Kauai Kid (Sep 20, 2010)

Firefox won't work on RCI for my computer.  IE works fine.

Anyone else have this problem?

Sterling


----------



## Tfish (Sep 20, 2010)

Just tried my rci account with Explorer and it's 100 x better than Firefox.

I've been using Firefox since I first joined RCI and couldn't understand how people put up with the website as I had to keep hitting the "back" button ad nauseum until it worked.

It was very time consuming and was putting me over the brink.

If you hadn't posted I would have given up on RCI online.

Thanks for posting and getting me going in the right direction.

Mike


----------



## wgaldred (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I always seem to have problems using Firefox too. I just use IE now when using RCI.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 20, 2010)

the problem is with RCI.. not firefox.. I went around and around with them a couple of months ago myself about this..

"they" said RCI.com works better with 3.5 version.. and it does.. not sure why but when I am going online and know I am going to do RCI stuff I start my 3.5 version and it works fine..

its about time RCI get there act together.. most likely it crap code and firefox is so much more secure than IE it stop the process.. you have to reload and reload WAY to much on 3.6.7  

maybe they will get it together some day.

go to mozilla.com and get the older version.. just put it sep directory and use when needed.


----------



## paidemt (Sep 21, 2010)

Just download the IE tab extension for Firefox and you don't have to open Explorer, just click on an icon in Firefox and it will run just like Explorer.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 21, 2010)

I use IE tab (the IE Extension to Firefox) for RCI and have been for several years.  Firefox doesn't do it for some reason.  Well, not for some reason.  Because the people who write code for RCI are either lazy or sloppy.

Fern


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes - I called RCI a few months ago and they told me to use IE. They said they haven't upgraded their system to handle Firefox which has a lot of firewalls, etc.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, with Firefox you'd have to hit "refresh" with every RCI page click. Not worth the hassle. Use IE when using RCI's antiquated website.


----------



## Joan-OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I use Firefox for everything else except RCI.  My IE is so slow it aggravates me.  I've had good luck on the RCI site with Google Chrome.

Joan-OH


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 23, 2010)

paidemt said:


> Just download the IE tab extension for Firefox and you don't have to open Explorer, just click on an icon in Firefox and it will run just like Explorer.



unfortunately it not available for 3.6.7 the latest version..
so i will just look later and use my 3.5 ver for RCI.. man what a pain..

RCI is afraid of firewalls.. that why we like firefox DA's  the fricking firewalls that IE does not have..


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 23, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> unfortunately it not available for 3.6.7 the latest version..
> so i will just look later and use my 3.5 ver for RCI.. man what a pain..
> 
> RCI is afraid of firewalls.. that why we like firefox DA's  the fricking firewalls that IE does not have..



Carl,

Firefox is up to 3.6.10 now.

Try IE Tab Plus (FF 3.6+) Add-On for Firefox

Let us know if that works.

Richard


----------



## xzhan02 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Mac user ?*

So the only option for mac users would be to use the old 3.5 version of firefox ?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2010)

Note than when running IETab, you really ARE running IE, it is just being _*displayed*_ in a FFox tab.   All of the IE vulnerabilities are present.


----------



## Conan (Sep 29, 2010)

RCI seems to work fine on Google's Chrome browser.


----------



## xzhan02 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. Chrome works well with Mac for RCI, and seems in general. 



Conan said:


> RCI seems to work fine on Google's Chrome browser.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Firefox won't work on RCI for my computer.  IE works fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Sterling



Firefox is now the #1 BROWSER and 100% standard compliant. Any site(s) that don't work correctly with it are out of compliance, security risks and should be avoided. 

That said RCI works perfectly with Firefox as far as I can tell - it works,its fast, so where is the issue?

II also seems to have corrected some issues they had at one point with Firefox and Wyndham has recently fixed theirs as well. No IE for me!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 30, 2010)

*Trouble-Free Web Browsing Via Mac Mini.*




xzhan02 said:


> So the only option for mac users would be to use the old 3.5 version of firefox ?


We use Safari mainly, with FireFox as back-up.  (Not sure what edition of FireFox -- it updates itself semi-automatically now & then.)   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 30, 2010)

*The need for MS is nearly over. Thank the Lord!*



Makai Guy said:


> Note than when running IETab, you really ARE running IE, it is just being _*displayed*_ in a FFox tab.   All of the IE vulnerabilities are present.



Never, ever use IETab or any other adapter/bypass whatever as you say it reintroduces the very problems you are trying to avoid. Make the program work to the rules and security levels or avoid it. That why I don't have corrupted files or spyware or viruses running amock on my PC despite the load of Windows being the original from (incredibly to me) 2002! 

I avoid MS products at every possible opportunity and always keep only what I use on the PC(s). Extra stuff, allowing little gadgets etc is simply not tolerated on our PC's and thus they run extremely well. Avoiding MS anything is the start point and it works extremely well at preventing problems. Thank heavens for Mozilla, Sun, Java , Google and so many others that have battled to make the MS stranglehold meaningless as we are finally seeing net neutrality and no need to be locked into all the garbage and costly software foisted on us by MS. A Palm Pre is a better platform today than 90% of the Windows PC's out there and, thankfully, we're all moving away from the old monolithic MS software model. About time.


----------



## Conan (Sep 30, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Firefox is now the #1 BROWSER and 100% standard compliant.


 
A bit off-topic, but Firefox is problematic on my new 64-bit Windows 7 desktop. When I close/exit Firefox, it appears to disappear but actually it's still running in background. And it can't be restarted unless I go to task manager and force a shutdown of firefox.exe there.

A 64-bit Firefox 4 should be coming out in November.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20006380-264.html


----------



## abbekit (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't get rci on my iPhone (safari) anymore.  Haven't had a chance to call them as I'm out of town ...on an rci exchange!!  Trying to plan the next trip.  Very frustrating .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Can't get rci on my iPhone (safari) anymore.  Haven't had a chance to call them as I'm out of town ...on an rci exchange!!  Trying to plan the next trip.  Very frustrating .



Open another browser and try to access RCI through the other Browser.


Richard


----------



## abbekit (Oct 1, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Open another browser and try to access RCI through the other Browser.
> 
> 
> Richard




Not sure if/how to use a different browser on an iPhone.  Can anyone explain?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Not sure if/how to use a different browser on an iPhone.  Can anyone explain?



Go to the internet on your iPhone.

Type in another Browser URL in the toolbar (e.g., www.opera.com)

download the mobile browser app from the home page. 

Once you open the new browser - type in the RCI website URL.

You should be good to go.

If you try the Opera Browser and that doesn't work,
try Chrome.  Others have mentioned that Chrome works fine w/ RCI.

Richard


----------



## JudyS (Oct 7, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Firefox won't work on RCI for my computer.  IE works fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?..


I can't get RCI to work with Firefox, either. I'm using IE for RCI, but maybe I'll try Chrome.


----------



## dundey (Oct 8, 2010)

JudyS said:


> I can't get RCI to work with Firefox, either. I'm using IE for RCI, but maybe I'll try Chrome.



Yeah same here. I've been using Firefox for ever, for everything.  For some reason, I never had a major problem with the RCI site until very recently.  For the last couple of weeks RCI does not load correctly in Firefox and you have to go back or refresh all the time.

No issues what so ever with IE (running the latest versions of both IE & FF for sometime).  

RCI is the only web site that I use IE for.  

Just another great service from our friends at RCI.

Totally off topic I've also had a week that was available for deposit disappear recently.  Just emailed them about it.


----------

